# Egg sharing- donor blood tests- worried!



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi there.

So I've had the initial amh tests to become an egg donor (me and my partner will then have free ivf). My amh was great- 22.5.

This Tuesday I am having the next round of blood tests- the whole lot (genetic and contagious diseases). They're testing me for about 20 different things.

Before today I have been nothing but excited. Now I am unbelievably nervous. I hadn't considered the results might be bad. I'm petrified they will find something and my journey into parenthood via this route will be over.

How many of you have had bad results come back? Does it mean this option will stop altogether? Is it common to get bad results back? So many questions!

Bethan x


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hi Bethannora. Good luck on your journey. I think its very seldom bloods coming back with something wrong. Unfortunately i was unlucky one. Planned to become altruistic donor, but bloods showed that i had HepB when i was young, that neither me or my mum knew about. Having appointment tomorrow to find out more about it. 

Really hoping yours will be fine x


----------

